# le docteur X / Docteur X / Dr X - article, majuscule et abréviation



## ilhemd1

Est ce qu'on dit « L'horaire *du* Docteur Smith » ou bien « L'horaire *de* Docteur Smith »

Si quelqu'un connait une rêgle pour expliquer l'une ou l'autre façon de l'ecrire, j'aimerai bien la connaître, Merci de votre aide!

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## superromu

je ne comprend pas ce que tu entends par l'horaire d'une personne !

l'horaire du train


----------



## Papalote

Salut,

ici au Québec nous utilisons _horaire_* dans le sens d'emploi du temps, agenda, etc. comme Je suis en retard sur mon horaire.

À +

P*


----------



## ilhemd1

Oh oui! Désolé d'avoir homis de m'entionner ce détail, Comme Papalote l'a expliqué c'est pour l'emploi du temps du Dr Smith.

Merci!


----------



## superromu

l'emploi du temps du Dr Smith.
l'emploi du temps du conseiller Smith.

l'emploi du temps de Monsieur Smith.
l'emploi du temps de la classe de terminale.

en France horaire n'a pas le sens d'emploi du temps


----------



## ilhemd1

Merci Superromu pour ton aide, je sais qu'en France vous n'utilisez pas horaire pour emploi du temps, mais ici au Québec on l'utilise. Mon soucis est pour l'utilisation de « du et de », le mot horaire n'a pas d'importance.
Donc on peut peut être remplacé le mot horaire par disponibilité *du/de* Dr Smith
Le *de *avant Dr sonne faux pour moi donc si quelqu'un connaît une règle ça serait tellement chouette de me la communiquer!
Merci!!!


----------



## LV4-26

C'est pas pour pinailler - surtout que le problème n'est pas là - mais je comprends très bien la tournure _les horaires du Dr Smith_.(ah oui, le pluriel est nécessaire, quand même).

Pour moi, cela veut dire les jours et heures auxquels il consulte.

Maintenant, peut-être que cet usage n'est pas admis...Ce ne serait pas la première bizarrerie dans mon lexique perso


----------



## bulle

Bonjour,

Un québécois a suggéré qu'il fallait omettre l'article "le" dans ces phrases:
"Je communiquerai avec le Docteur Dubois directement".
"J'ai un message pour le Docteur Dubois."

Il me semble que ce soit un anglicisme que de supprimer l'article […] ou je me trompe?

Merci d'avance pour les réponses.


----------



## Petite-Belette

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas quelle est l'usage au Québec, mais omettre l'article dans ces phrases me semble totalement incorrect. En France, on ne le ferait pas.


----------



## tilt

Il faut le devant docteur, qui s'écrit sans majuscule.

Mettre un article défini ou pas dépend du mot qui précède le nom propre.
On le met avant les noms de profession, de fonction, les titres de noblesse : le président X, le professeur Y.

Mais ça se complique avec les titres !
Certains sont employés comme les noms les professions, notamment les titres de noblesse : le docteur D., le chevalier C., le Duc W., la Duchesse Z.
Mais d'autres ne prennent pas d'article, et s'écrivent parfois avec une majuscule : Madame A., Monsieur B., Maître C., Monseigneur D., etc.

Il y a peut-être une règle pour différencier ces titres, mais je ne la connais pas.
J'espère que ça t'aidera quand même un peu.


----------



## bulle

Oui, c'est exactement ce que je pensais... on ne peut pas omettre l'article dans ces cas-là.
C'est assez énervant quand les québécois pensent que "leur" français est plus juste... mais bon, c'est un autre débat.

Merci pour les réponses.


----------



## Fred_C

bulle said:


> Oui, c'est exactement ce que je pensais... on ne peut pas omettre l'article dans ces cas-là.
> C'est assez énervant quand les québécois pensent que "leur" français est plus juste... mais bon, c'est un autre débat.
> 
> Merci pour les réponses.




Ce n'est pas le fait que ce soit des Québécois qui pensent leur français plus juste qui devrait vous énerver.
C'est le fait que quelqu'un pense être juste ce qui s'avère être une faute. (Qui que soit cette personne...)


----------



## TraDJP

bulle said:


> C'est assez énervant quand les québécois pensent que "leur" français est plus juste... mais bon, c'est un autre débat.



Et c'est faire preuve d'un jugement un peu sévère que de condamner une population entière pour l'ignorance d'un seul de ses représentants.


----------



## geostan

J'ai toujours suivi la règle que l'article est de rigueur devant un nom propre précédé d'un titre, exception faite pour un exemple comme le suivant où on s'adresse directement à la personne:

Docteur Doolittle, en quoi puis-je vous servir?


----------



## Anna-chonger

Parce que l'on appelle directement Docteur X, je ne crois pas qu'il faille un "le" :
_les horaires *de* Docteur X_ suffirait ?


----------



## LV4-26

En français, le mot _docteur_, comme les autres titres, est toujours précédé de l'article défini. Il n'y a qu'une seule exception : quand on s'adresse directement à la personne concernée, comme dans le premier des exemples suivants.

_Docteur Smith ? Puis-je vous parler une minute ?_
_Hier, j'ai rencontré *le* docteur Smith._
_*Le* docteur Smith est un médecin réputé._

Par conséquent, on parlera des horaires *du* (= de le) docteur Smith


----------



## Anna-chonger

Est-ce que la majuscule de "docteur" est exigée ?


----------



## LV4-26

Pas de majuscule quand on dit "le docteur Machin" ou "du docteur Chose".
Par contre, j'en mets une dans l'emploi vocatif.
_Dites-moi, Docteur Smith, savez-vous si...._


----------



## Loupsy

Dans le livre que je traduis, un personnage s’appelle “Dr. Franzen”. Chaque fois qu’on parle de lui, même quand lui-même se présente, on accole son titre. Je ne sais pas en quoi il a étudié, mais ce n’est pas un médecin. Mais c’est un personnage redoutable, et redouté, et le Dr. ajoute un peu au côté menaçant.

J’ai fouillé sur le forum ici, et je n’ai rien trouvé de concluant. Je ne vois pas comment je peux éviter d’utiliser docteur. Donc, je compte le garder. Mais j’aimerais savoir si je mets une majuscule, et si je dois dire, par exemple, « docteur Franzen est ici » ou « le docteur Franzen est ici ».

Merci


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Le terme "docteur" est effectivement un nom commun mais, à partir du moment où il est suivi d'un nom propre, alors il devient un titre et doit impérativement s'écrire avec une majuscule.

"Le *d*octeur est venu."

mais :

"Le *D*octeur _Franzen_ est ici."


----------



## Loupsy

Et on dirait "j'ai peur de Docteur F." ou "du Docteur F."?


----------



## snarkhunter

... "du" : "Docteur" est bien un titre, mais cela reste néanmoins avant tout un _nom commun_.

Il semble pourtant y avoir plusieurs cas dans une règle, mais je ne saurais l'expliquer.

"J'ai peur d*u* Docteur F."

*mais* :

"J'ai peur d*e* Monseigneur l'Evêque"


----------



## Tharkun35

snarkhunter said:


> ... "du" : "Docteur" est bien un titre, mais cela reste néanmoins avant tout un _nom commun_."


Je suppose que tu connais les travaux de feu Jean-Pierre Lacroux. Voilà ce qu'il disait à propos de « docteur » :



> D’abord,  il faut rappeler qu’en France « docteur » n’est pas un titre de  civilité. Point très important… Par conséquent, il n’est jamais  nécessaire (obligatoire…) de l’abréger. Ce qui ne signifie évidemment  pas que cela soit toujours interdit…
> Tous ceux — et ils sont nombreux… — qui considèrent que Dr appartient strictement à la même série que les abréviations des titres de civilité (M. ou Mr, Mme, Mlle, Me, Mgr)  se plantent… Un indice : dans quelles circonstances pouvez-vous  employer, au sein d’une phrase et devant un patronyme, le terme _docteur_ sans article ? Lorsque vous vous adressez à un docteur. Donc, déjà, dehors l’abréviation, du balai, faute grave…
> Maintenant,  associons un docteur à un quidam quelconque, à une dame, à une  demoiselle, à un avocat et à un évêque… et évoquons tout ce beau monde :  « Hier, j’ai rencontré M. (ou Mr) Dugenou, Mme Machin, Mlle Untel, Me Ruban, Mgr Dupanloup et… Dr Duberger » ? Non, évidemment : « _Le_  docteur Duberger ». Pour un docteur en médecine (les autres ne comptent  pas…) français impliqué dans une phrase française, la graphie « le Dr Duberger » ne serait pas atrocement fautive (milliers d’exemples disponibles…), mais elle est foutrement déconseillée…


----------



## snarkhunter

... en fait, et après réflexion, il m'apparaît que je n'utiliserais sans doute pas moi-même la formulation que j'avais indiquée précédemment !

Je crois que j'écrirais plutôt "le docteur X" pour le nommer généralement, et "Docteur X" en m'adressant directement à celui-ci.


----------



## archijacq

Les règles typographiques françaises indiquent (source) :


> Le titre _docteur_ est précédé de l'article défini et s'écrit avec une minuscule lorsqu'il désigne une personne à qui l'on ne s'adresse pas directement.


----------



## OLN

snarkhunter said:


> Le terme "docteur" est effectivement un nom commun mais, à partir du moment où il est suivi d'un nom propre, alors il devient un titre et doit impérativement s'écrire avec une majuscule.
> "Le *d*octeur est venu."
> mais :
> "Le *D*octeur _Franzen_ est ici."


Je suis d'accord avec LV4-26 et Archijacq.
Pas de majuscule en écrivant « Le docteur Franzen est ici », car _docteur_ précédé d'un article est un nom commun.

Note à l'adresse de Loupsy : pas de point à l'abréviation Dr, car le r est la dernière lettre du mot abrégé.


----------

